# PROSPECTIVE FLORIDA PARAMEDIC CHANGES



## MackTheKnife (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking for some info.  Just re-certified ACLS and one of my instructors said that there has been a major change with FL. He said that for at least the next six months FL is going back to the state test and ditching NREMT-P testing as the pass rate is </= 40%. So until they figure out what the long-term answer is, this is happening. My question is this- what is or was the FL test like? I've heard it was pretty easy.My instructor said this means that challenging the test is OK again. Apparently he went to some recent FL EMS meeting and this was what he found out.
I'm asking because I'm an RN, NREMT whose PM has lapsed. I want to get into flight rescue and having a dual qual would help alot. Looking for Florida PM's who have some idea of what I'm talking about. Thanx.


----------



## nightmoves123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Don't mean to hijack your question. But to understand what you're saying, the pass rate for NREMT P testing in Florida is <40%? As in, less than 40% of people in Florida that take the NREMTP are passing?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 21, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> Don't mean to hijack your question. But to understand what you're saying, the pass rate for NREMT P testing in Florida is <40%? As in, less than 40% of people in Florida that take the NREMTP are passing?


Yeah, that's what I was told.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 21, 2016)

nightmoves123 said:


> Don't mean to hijack your question. But to understand what you're saying, the pass rate for NREMT P testing in Florida is <40%? As in, less than 40% of people in Florida that take the NREMTP are passing?


I guess when the shift was made to  the National test in place of FL's, they weren't expecting such a high failure rate. I know when I took my National years ago, most failures were on what we called the "stations". Now called psychomotor, correct?


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 27, 2016)

The FL test is pretty easy.  It's just a bunch of multiple choice and very little actual ALS stuff (only a handful of drug questions).


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2016)

Welcome to the land of Fire Rescue...where the IAFF lobbys and gets what they want. Shame a bunch of firefighters cannot pass an entry level exam into their "career". 46% is abysmal...and other states? Welcome to Flor-duh!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 27, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Welcome to the land of Fire Rescue...where the IAFF lobbys and gets what they want. Shame a bunch of firefighters cannot pass an entry level exam into their "career". 46% is abysmal...and other states? Welcome to Flor-duh!


I was shocked when I heard about the change. The test is too hard so we'll give you the easier test? However, if I can actually challenge it, I will. From what I've heard here and elsewhere, it's not difficult.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2016)

It is a stupid easy test...6th grader should pass it. When I first moved to FL in 1999, even though I had NR, the rules at the time meant I was eligible to sit for their state exam....was done quick, fast and in a hurry. Other people there scratching their heads and failing left and right! FYI, they graded our exams on the spot. I was amazed at the fail rate on the exam.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 27, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> It is a stupid easy test...6th grader should pass it. When I first moved to FL in 1999, even though I had NR, the rules at the time meant I was eligible to sit for their state exam....was done quick, fast and in a hurry. Other people there scratching their heads and failing left and right! FYI, they graded our exams on the spot. I was amazed at the fail rate on the exam.


We'll see what happens. I took advantage of applying for a FL EMT license and am awaiting approval. Once that goes through, I'll see if I can actually challenge. I'm hoping my friend was correct..

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 27, 2016)

He is. When I saw your post, I called a high level official friend of mine....he confirmed it as he was in on the board. Note that they are NOT happy, neither was the State office actually. The mandate came from a higher power...


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 27, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> He is. When I saw your post, I called a high level official friend of mine....he confirmed it as he was in on the board. Note that they are NOT happy, neither was the State office actually. The mandate came from a higher power...


Thanx.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 27, 2016)

Ugh I still need to finish my FL reciprocity stuff. I was.hoping the registry thing would stick around so I didn't need.to challenge the state test


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 28, 2016)

As a professional medical type, I cannot fathom why you have a high failure rate, after making the change, and then changing back. If you want  medics, you want the best and the brightest. And when the change was made to National, what research was done in support of this change? Did anyone look at prior pass rates for FL medics taking NREMT-P before the change, or look at the pass rate on the NREMT website for all states?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 29, 2016)

Saw today that the change is effective as of 1 August. You get the choice between National an State exam. Doesn't mention challenging. Anyone know about challenging?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martyn (Jul 30, 2016)

More info here:

http://www.floridahealth.gov/licensing-and-regulation/emt-paramedics/index.html


----------



## Martyn (Jul 30, 2016)

This is all I could find on challenging the paramedic exam:

'Q: As a physician, dentist or RN, how do I become certified?

A: A Florida licensed physician, dentist, or nurse may apply for certification as a paramedic and subsequently challenge the paramedic exam, provided he/she holds a Florida EMT certificate which is current and in good standing. You are required to submit a copy of your current Florida license or registration.'


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 30, 2016)

Martyn said:


> This is all I could find on challenging the paramedic exam:
> 
> 'Q: As a physician, dentist or RN, how do I become certified?
> 
> A: A Florida licensed physician, dentist, or nurse may apply for certification as a paramedic and subsequently challenge the paramedic exam, provided he/she holds a Florida EMT certificate which is current and in good standing. You are required to submit a copy of your current Florida license or registration.'


Thanx!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 3, 2016)

Checked my status again today. I applied for EMT reciprocity on 20 July. Status still says "Open". Started /reviewing/looking at Rambling Thoughts today.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 3, 2016)

Just make sure it is an updated version. 

That thing has been around since I first challenged FL exam back in 1999. You know how the original came to be?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 3, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Just make sure it is an updated version.
> 
> That thing has been around since I first challenged FL exam back in 1999. You know how the original came to be?



Wasn't it just a study guide from one of the paramedic instructors?


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 3, 2016)

Ummm...sure.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 3, 2016)

So apparently there is a legitimate study guide sold by a paramedic out of Tampa, lot of credentials to back her.

We (as in everyone taking the FL exam it seemed) had a very different version called Rambling Thoughts circulating...most of it was handwritten and in several different writing styles. Maybe the title was a play, but this version you would never find for sale.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 3, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> So apparently there is a legitimate study guide sold by a paramedic out of Tampa, lot of credentials to back her.
> 
> We (as in everyone taking the FL exam it seemed) had a very different version called Rambling Thoughts circulating...most of it was handwritten and in several different writing styles. Maybe the title was a play, but this version you would never find for sale.


Wasnt it paramedics basically violating the contract they signed when they took the test to not provide test questions to outside persons? 
The FL test is a joke.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 4, 2016)

Bingo! It was a very concerted effort by the "bravest" paramedic wannabes....I mean after all, there is a $7500 pay bump to be acquired and promotion to a non transport apparatus!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Aug 4, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Just make sure it is an updated version.
> 
> That thing has been around since I first challenged FL exam back in 1999. You know how the original came to be?


The website says last updated in 2014 while the top of the first page says 2013.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 4, 2016)

Still waiting since 20 July for FL reciprocity for my NREMT so I can challenge the PM exam. They take too frigging long!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, it's nearly October and no reply yet. Sent two emails recently without reply. Time for a phonecall.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 27, 2016)

You seriously have waited this long before making a phone call?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, I've been focusing on my work and BSN course. As I'm on a med/surg/tele floor, it's not an urgency.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 27, 2016)

Called today. Al Bundy phone menu from hell. On hold 10 minutes. Got a human. Put on hold 5 minutes. Told reciprocity approved. Asked why so long? "Don't know". 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## garyh9900 (Sep 28, 2016)

MackTheKnife said:


> Called today. Al Bundy phone menu from hell. On hold 10 minutes. Got a human. Put on hold 5 minutes. Told reciprocity approved. Asked why so long? "Don't know".
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


So what test did you take for reciprocity?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 28, 2016)

Didn't. Submitted copy of NREMT card and original certification.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Oct 15, 2016)

Finally got my license number. Approved on 27 Sept, but nothing in the mail or online. Called again and "Oh, your SSN is wrong". WTF? No email or phone call. Apparently they verify NREMT status by SSN and not EMT number. Now on to challenging the PM exam.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMarra (Nov 10, 2016)

I seem late to this party but I took both the FL state test and the NREMT-P test last year and passed both pretty easily. I even felt like the NREMT-P was the easier of the two. I was done in about a half hour. I didn't read this entire thread so I don't know if this applies, but I know that for EMT there is only 1 test and you get both certs (state and NR). Good Luck!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 10, 2016)

AMarra said:


> I seem late to this party but I took both the FL state test and the NREMT-P test last year and passed both pretty easily. I even felt like the NREMT-P was the easier of the two. I was done in about a half hour. I didn't read this entire thread so I don't know if this applies, but I know that for EMT there is only 1 test and you get both certs (state and NR). Good Luck!


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanx. I'm working on getting my nurse experience, trying to study for TNCC, and then challenge PM.


----------

